# 19. Then & Now - Who's your favorate BASSO!



## DimiFrang (Jan 23, 2014)

1. Cesare Siepi 
2. Yevgeny Nesterenko 
3. Jerome Hiens
4. Ezio Pinza 
5. Boris Christoff
6. Samuel Ramey
7. Rene Pape
8. 
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.
17.
18.
19.

Please add to the list... who's your favorite BASSO? ... and why? :tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

8. Gottlob Frick 
9. Kurt Moll


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

1. Alexander Kipnis.

Get Siepi out of the way.

There is no bass performing today in that league, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Jobis (Jun 13, 2013)

Pol Plancon for his impeccable technique and gorgeous voice.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^^Another great basso from the past.


----------



## DimiFrang (Jan 23, 2014)

This is my first time listening to Alexander Kipnis... very beautiful voice!

This list is not in any particular order... but Cesare Siepi is one of my favorites! 



hpowders said:


> 1. Alexander Kipnis.
> 
> Get Siepi out of the way.
> 
> There is no bass performing today in that league, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

DimiFrang said:


> 7. Rene Pape


Had his Wagner recital CD recently and couldn't force myself to listen to all of it. Not a singer I would place on my list, for sure.


----------



## DimiFrang (Jan 23, 2014)

hmmm... i like his "Ella giammai m'amo"






I forgot to add:

11. Ildebrando D'Arcangelo ----------- > What do you think of him?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

That guy who stands third from the right in Alexander Sveshnikov's recording of Rachmaninoff's Vespers with the State Academic Choir of the USSR from 1965 (Melodiya), now that is a Basso Profundo that kick all other basses asses deep down! 

/ptr


----------



## kangxi (Jan 24, 2014)

Heartily second the inclusion of Kurt Moll.
And what about the 2 great Finnish bassos, Matti Salminen and Marti Talvela?


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Peter Rose is impressive


----------

